# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush e gjen këtë

## ALDI_POETI

kemi 8 monedha 10 lekshe,nje nga keto eshte fallco..dhe mund ta dallojme vetem duke i peshuar  por keni te drejte te beni vetem dy peshime me kto 8 monedhat...e gjeni dot?

----------


## puroshkodran

> kemi 8 monedha 10 lekshe,nje nga keto eshte fallco..dhe mund ta dallojme vetem duke i peshuar  por keni te drejte te beni vetem dy peshime me kto 8 monedhat...e gjeni dot?


aldi
moneta fallco a peshon me shum a me pak se te tjerat?

----------


## skender76

> kemi 8 monedha 10 lekshe,nje nga keto eshte fallco..dhe mund ta dallojme vetem duke i peshuar  por keni te drejte te beni vetem dy peshime me kto 8 monedhat...e gjeni dot?


E zeme se monedha fallco peshon ma pak..................Veme 3 monedha ne njeren ane dhe 3 ne anen tjeter te peshores. N.q.se peshojn nisoj do t'thot se monedha fallco ndodhet tek dy te tjerat dhe keshtu krahasojm peshen e dy monedhave te mbetura dhe E GJETEM.............................N.q.se nuk na tregon nilloj marrim nga tre monedhat qe peshoshin ma pak, dy dhe i krahasojm ne peshore. N.q.se peshojn njesoj monedha fallco eshte e treta qe mbeti. N.q.se nuk peshojn nilloj prap E GJETEM.....................................Oren e pranoj vetem nese asht vacheron (m'pelqen fort po kushto shum)

----------

